# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Cooking, Food Storage, & Preserving >  What I found on my cast iron fry pan hunt today

## sofasurfer

Went to a couple of thrift shops today. This is what I saw...
1) 2 old cast iron griddles-a retangle and an oval-$35.00 each
2) a few #7 cast iron pans for $30-$35 each
3) a 8 inch marked with "E" for $10.00
4) a modern griddle for $14.95

Not sure if the griddles were a fair deal.
The #7s seemed way high.
The 8 inch "E" almost came home but it had a black coating with, there was so much of it, I could not tell if it was a coating (modern) or if it was baked on grease (a goody).
The modern griddle was...well, it was modern.

Soooo, what do you think? 
What names or marks should I look for?
Do prices coincide with size?
Is all cast iron created equal?

I know thats a lot of questions. Maybe it would just be easier for y'all to just send me a cast iron frying pan :Sneaky2:

----------


## hunter63

The name to look for are Grizwold, and Wagner, and lately..... Lodge
http://compare.ebay.com/like/1109008...Types&var=sbar

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=wagner cast iron&_fscr=1

http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&key...l_59jgry5ciy_e

Condition is important, and then use is as well....collecting them or using them.

Prices you mentioned seemed high, (or I like to say, store prices, rather than flea market prices) particularly if there is no name and condition seems questionable.

If you are gonna use them, I would just buy a set of new Lodge and away you go.

Remember just because it's old and crusty, may not mean it worth a lot of money.

Some Chinese stuff has a very rough surface, and is hard to cook in/on.......I would stay away if possible.

----------


## randyt

also check the bottom for warpage. Even the cast iron pans can warp.

----------


## sofasurfer

A couple of the $30.00ish pans were Grizwold. Most were unmarked. I'm gonna go back and get the "E" pan tomorrow.

----------


## wtrfwlr

I found one in a dumpster not long ago and dug it out and brought it to the house. It was hard to tell it was even a skillet at all! NASTY NASTY NASTY with all kinds of burnt baked roasted NASTY all over it. I hosed her down with a can of cheapo oven cleaner and let her soak for a couple hours. Then took a scraper and got off a layer and did the oven cleaner again. Repeat, repeat, repeat. When I was done (which really didn't take as much time as it sounds, lots of just letting it soak) I had me what looked like a brand spankin new Lodge skillet. Priced one at the store and it was $45 and change. Not bad for free outta the garbage and a can of oven cleaner.

----------


## sofasurfer

Haven't been in a dumpster in a long time. Aaaahhh...memories.

----------


## Jimmyq

The 10" skillets go for around $15 (asian ones go for $10, US go for $15-$20) here at the recycle store, one or two treatments to get them back to snuff. Personally I am on the hunt for a 4 quart dutch oven, dont really wanna pay new price so I keep checking yard sales etc but they are a hard to find item.

----------


## wtrfwlr

Hunter is right with the Chinese stuff, not any good to cook with. Look for Made in USA. The others make pretty decent anchors.

----------


## hunter63

Lately it seems that some of the Chinese, looks OK, so I am assuming they are getting better at it.......

Point is, if you are gonna use it,..... look for something that is straight as randyt mentioned, cooking service smooth, or at least mostly smooth, and at the right price.

A lot of cast are isn't marked anywhere....so you don't really know what you have, but will cook just fine.

Brand names are more antiques, collectors items, priced accordingly, and mostly just bragged about, name dropped....... not used.

I use mine, and am not above cooking with a $15 dollar Griswold, but most likely wouldn't use a $100 Griswold...........It's about find that treasure... cheap.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Around here, it's hard to find a good deal on old cast iron. It's often cheaper to just buy new Lodge cast iron from Walmart.

 The last time I looked, you could get a 10" Lodge skillet at Walmart for $15 and some change.

----------


## Seniorman

> Went to a couple of thrift shops today. This is what I saw...
> 1) 2 old cast iron griddles-a retangle and an oval-$35.00 each
> ... Not sure if the griddles were a fair deal.


If that rectangular griddle was the standard 20"x10" (+/- an inch), and is either a Wagner, Griswold, or Lodge, or even some of the older USA cast iron company griddles, you would be well off to grab it for $35.00.

As far as names and marks, not all cast iron, even from Griswold, Lodge, and Wagner, has the name on the bottom.  For example,  I have a very old (an "oldie but goldie") Wagner griddle, standard size, but there is no name on the bottom.  It is, however marked with a raised "8" which is about one inch long, and to the side about two inches, the letter "A" which is about 1/2 inch long.  This is a Wagner factory mark.

I've had this griddle for years and used it extensively, not only in camp, but often at home on top of the stove.  I would certainly not take $35.00 for mine.

Let us know what are the marks on the griddles.  What is the diameter of the oval griddle??

S.M.

----------


## Skinner

this site May Help In your Serch for Real Good Cast Iron 
http://www.griswoldandwagner.com/inf...os/repros.html

----------


## sofasurfer

Went back and picked up the "E" pan today. The inside is VERY smooth. On the bottom it says "8 inch cast iron skillet  E". On the top side of the handle is "5". Paid $10. It was covered with a hard black residue. I heated it to 300 degrees and oven-offed it probably 4 times. Some of the stuff came off but there is still a lot on the outside. Started using a stiff wire brush in the drill motor. I see you can scratch them so I am avoiding that for now.
Will the "hot coal" method work better? A alos baked it to 600 degrees and the stuff is still stuck pretty good. Whats up?

I also picked up a 12 in Emeril round griddle. I think this is a modern one, right? But it is very heavy so I figured for $10 what the heck. Was black crusted too but cleaned up pretty well. The cooking surface is  rough. You can tell its newer because not as much care was taken in forming the handle which is slightly non-uniform. But it will make some great bacon. No markings except for "Emeril" on the bottom.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Toss in a bed of hardwood coals and leave them overnite. Then, season them.

----------


## crashdive123

> It was covered with a hard black residue. I heated it to 300 degrees and oven-offed it probably 4 times. Some of the stuff came off but there is still a lot on the outside. Started using a stiff wire brush in the drill motor. I see you can scratch them so I am avoiding that for now.
> Will the "hot coal" method work better? A alos baked it to 600 degrees and the stuff is still stuck pretty good. Whats up?
> 
> I also picked up a 12 in Emeril round griddle. I think this is a modern one, right? But it is very heavy so I figured for $10 what the heck. Was black crusted too but cleaned up pretty well. The cooking surface is  rough. You can tell its newer because not as much care was taken in forming the handle which is slightly non-uniform. But it will make some great bacon. No markings except for "Emeril" on the bottom.


I do believe that you have chemically and mechanically removed a lifetime of "non-stick" from your new pan.  You may have ruined it by using oven cleaner on it.  Oven cleaner is not a good idea - it is not healthy.

----------


## Rick

I have some of the blackest cast iron you've ever seen. A couple that my mom used extensively for decades and one that my grandmother handed down to mom. Stuff wouldn't dare stick in it. I don't understand removing all the black. As Crash said, that's years of great use. As long as it's clean and not rusty enjoy it. Black is fine.

----------


## wtrfwlr

> I do believe that you have chemically and mechanically removed a lifetime of "non-stick" from your new pan.  You may have ruined it by using oven cleaner on it.  Oven cleaner is not a good idea - it is not healthy.


Nah, he'll be fine with it. Last really super bad one I got out of a dumpster I soaked that dude down with cheap oven cleaner to get all the nasty off of it and brought it back to brand new. Of course I know what you are saying about the good gunk and not taking that off but with some you just gotta take it back down to square one and bring it back up. About like stripping and old car back down to the bare metal, it should be avoided if at all possible to save the good base that is on there but there are times that you are still better off starting from scratch even if it is more work.

----------


## sofasurfer

First off, I'm learning. That black stuff ain't metal, so it ain't ruining the pan by removing it. If granny could put a non-stick coating on it then I can to. Good non-stick or bad non-stick, I don't want a pan with hard drippy black crude caked on the outside and I don't want blotchy here-a-little there-a-little black blotches on the inside. And if I didn't put that crude on the pan then how do I know whats mingled in with it. NO THANKS! 
I'll hot coal it next day off.

----------


## shiftyer1

Ive had one sandblasted before...its my 2nd best pan now.  I recently gof one that needs a good cleaning,  iys gooey and full of glitter.  I think ill heat it up hot,  scrub it will steel wool and dry well then heat the stove coat in oil and burn it up.

----------


## crashdive123

A badly rusted cast iron piece can be cleaned up through electrolysis as well.

http://www.wag-society.org/Electrolysis/electros.php

http://www.gcica.org/ElectrolysisMethodbyJohnBelden.htm

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0XlsNucmbiE

----------


## Phenix

I just fixed a Wagner 10 pot and domed lid. Couldn't tell what it was, it was in terrible shape. A camp fire and get them red hot works great and then slow cool, finish with a light steel wool rub down. And lots of paper towels to wipe down really good before oiling. And cured on the grill the next day. Oh and using a little smoke in the curing process brings back that dark used look.

----------


## Echo2

Any of you guys in the SW Va area....I'm going to be setting up to clean a few yard sale scores using the electrolysis method. I'll be running a 12" skillet...a 16" skillit....and a 8qt DO.

Last time I did this it took 4 days +.....but they came out great

I have a  gas grill at the shop and will be re-curing with bacon fat back....but if you want I can just spray with veggie oil and you can use which ever method you like.

I should have plenty of room....I'm using a 55 gal plastic drum.....may have one other piece to do if the guy drops it off.

If the base is pitted....I have grinders with sanding and polishing wheels at my shop to smooth out mild pitting.

PM me if you are interested....mid Oct.

----------


## shiftyer1

Just an update....it took a campfire to get rid of my goo and glitter.....I reseasoned and have made bread a couple times........I'm happy :Smile:

----------


## 1stimestar

Nothing like a good ol' campfire to get them good and hot!

----------


## 1stimestar

Did I already show mine off here (along with the new curtains I just made)?  That square griddle is the only one I don't use.  It has no markings on it.  I found it in the bottom oven drawer of a house I moved into.  One of mine says Eire, PA.  One of them says Griswold.  I forget what the others say as I mostly use those two.  

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Jimmyq

Nice, I haven't gotten all my cast iron implements all together for a family shot yet, some in the camper, some at home, a couple in the tent camping box... Maybe a good winter project.  :Smile:

----------


## hunter63

> Nice, I haven't gotten all my cast iron implements all together for a family shot yet, some in the camper, some at home, a couple in the tent camping box... Maybe a good winter project.


LOL that's what I was thinking, some in the Rondy cook trunk, some at "The Place", some sitting around waiting for a purpose in life........If I hung them all up the wall would fall over......

1st....nice kitchen, good job......

----------


## 1stimestar

Thanks.  I have my eyes open for a dutch oven, though I don't know where I would put it lol  Cabin living makes one really determine what is necessary and what is not.  But for a good dutch oven, I'd find a spot.

----------


## Echo2

> Thanks.  I have my eyes open for a dutch oven, though I don't know where I would put it lol  Cabin living makes one really determine what is necessary and what is not.  But for a good dutch oven, I'd find a spot.


A DO is one of the most versatile cooking vessels in existence....hands down.

fry, bake, boil....it will do it.

----------


## Cast-Iron

Nice collection there 1st. 

Another cleaning method I've used on "new used" pieces (and posted here on another thread) is to place the "gunky" cast iron into a self-cleaning oven and run it through a cleaning cycle.  Works like a charm but it does take it down to bare metal and require re-seasoning.  I've used the hardwood coal method as well with the same results.  It just takes a bit longer than the oven method.  If I don't know the history of the piece then I prefer to clean it thoroughly before placing it into service.

----------


## Old Professor

I found a 12 qt dutch oven, with legs and lid....my mother was using it as a flower planter!!!  You could have heard my scream two miles away! I promptly confiscatred it and rehabed it and it works wonderfully. I have a recipe for making a loaf of Shepards Bread that fills the whole oven. I don't made it very often but when I do it doesn't last long.

----------


## aflineman

About a year ago, I finally talked my Wife into getting a large cast iron skillet and ditch the non-stick one. A couple of weekends ago she was using it and asked me; "Why didn't you insist on one of these earlier". 
I have a couple of smaller ones I use at the work trailer, and some for camping. They seem to appear, every time I go to Goodwill or St. Vinny's.

----------


## Echo2

Is any one making a large skillet with rounded sides? I have an egg pan with rounded sides....but would like to have a 14"....easier to flip stuff while cooking.

----------


## Rick

14" cast iron easier to flip? If my house gets hit by a tornado the cast iron is the only thing sure to be safe. It will right where I left it.

----------


## Echo2

> 14" cast iron easier to flip? If my house gets hit by a tornado the cast iron is the only thing sure to be safe. It will right where I left it.


The round sided ones are usually not as tall and have round sides.....it's probably 30% or lighter than a skillet of the same size.

The wife says the one I want is a 12" shallow round side....I wouldn't think it'd weigh any more than 4.5 lbs....maybe 5 lbs.

My 8" egg pan weighs 2lb 1oz.

----------


## nell67

Went to a yard sale a few weeks ago and they had  several stacks of cast iron pans,sorted through them,and came up with 9 wagner and griswalds,asking 4 each,got them for 3  :Smile:  brought them home and the boyfriend cleaned and seasoned them,we have quite a few,and they all are Griswalds,Wagners and Lodge,only about 3 pieces are Lodge though. We have 2 DO's one of which we cook in frequently,and one huge cast iron kettle that he has had for years,and we just purchased a tripod for at Friendship.

----------


## 1stimestar

Wow what a score Nell!

----------


## crashdive123

We love cast iron cookware.  Just picked up a 3 quart, porcelain coated pot and lid to add to our home use supply.

----------


## Echo2

> Went to a yard sale a few weeks ago and they had  several stacks of cast iron pans,sorted through them,and came up with 9 wagner and griswalds,asking 4 each,got them for 3  brought them home and the boyfriend cleaned and seasoned them,we have quite a few,and they all are Griswalds,Wagners and Lodge,only about 3 pieces are Lodge though. We have 2 DO's one of which we cook in frequently,and one huge cast iron kettle that he has had for years,and we just purchased a tripod for at Friendship.


pics..... :Smile: .....pics are good.

----------


## Echo2

Snapped a pic of what was in the cabinet...

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

internal racks.....

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I'll get a pic of what's in the chuck box later....and I'll have to find a pic of some of the stuff at work waiting to be refinished.... :Smile:

----------


## Echo2

Spoon cradle....

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Ones at shop waiting refinishing....

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 1stimestar

Oh my gosh that spoon cradle is cute.  I MUST have one!

----------


## sofasurfer

Is a rough cooking surface the mark of a modern or lower quality cast iron pan or griddle? I have a couple of very nice and smooth fry pans but my griddle (Emeril) has a rough surface and it does not wipe of very well after cooking bacon.
Be the way, am I every happy with cast iron cooking. Never used it before. I love it. Even heat over the whole surface and no major heat fluctuations if you move or lift the pan. Its exciting.

----------


## sofasurfer

Found a dutch oven (I guess thats what its called) today at a antique mall. 10 inch diameter and the pot is 4 inches deep. There is a "8G" on the bottom. I paid $10 which I think is a steal. Needs a good cleaning. I will try soaking in vinegar as I saw on youtube. Anyone know the brand? Value?

----------


## sofasurfer

Aside from the fact that the bottom says "8g" instead of "8x" I would say it looks like a Birmingham Stove and Range pot.

----------


## hunter63

> Spoon cradle....
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
> 
> Ones at shop waiting refinishing....
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Spoon cradle? really, I thought it was a quail egg pan........LOL, found a couple of these last summer, guess I give it to DW as a spoon cradle. (Just asked DW and she didn't know it was a spoon cradle either)

SS you seem to be on the right track on educating your self of the subject of cast iron cook wear.
It will get funner as you learn more, and can pick out the better brands, antiques and such, at the right price.

Would like to see a pic of the pan when you get her cleaned up.

----------


## sofasurfer

Today I saw my first cast iron fry pan with a cast iron lid. Very nice, cleaned. Smooth interior. Pour spouts on 2 sides with matching lid. 10-1/2 inch is on bottom of lid as well as, not really dimples, but fingers for drip, drip. Bottom of pan only had "#8" and "H". $31.00. Is this a worthwhile find or "just another pan"?

----------


## Rick

Can you post a pic of the bottom of it? Many of the Griswold's have an H marked on the bottom but they also have the Griswold logo right in the center of the bottom. Since that's where a lot of the wear occurs could it be worn off? The 8 is generally an 8 7/8" bottom diameter. That will depend on the maker, date and type of pan. There were probably hundreds of different manufacturers of cast iron pans/skillets and that's just in the U.S.  Depending on the manufacturer the H could be a pattern, model or molders mark. Molders were often paid by the piece so the make indicated how many they made.

----------


## sofasurfer

Heres the pan...

----------


## Rick

No bottom wear on that one.  You may never know who made it because some of the big name foundries made cast iron for companies like Sears Roebuck and Monkey Ward to name a couple. They are called "unmarked" pieces but that doesn't mean they are not high quality. 

The raised ring on the bottom is a sought after item. It's called a heat ring and it was cast into the skillet to raise it slightly above the surface of the cook stove so it would more evenly distribute the heat. Since wood or coal cook stoves could have hot spots the heat ring helped with a move even heat. Very nice piece.

----------


## sofasurfer

> Very nice piece.


I like that. Guess I'll go see if I can get it.

----------


## DSJohnson

The set up.jpg
Some of my cast iron in use

----------


## Jimmyq

101_6922.jpgknuckled down and bought a 4 qt dutch oven with the coal loadable lid, made in Chine but for $30 I will give it a run. No luck in the second hand stores or other sources.

----------

